
Thoughts on Restructuring the Ansible Project - geerlingguy
https://www.ansible.com/blog/thoughts-on-restructuring-the-ansible-project
======
noir_lord
The linked article [https://jpmens.net/2019/06/21/i-care-about-
ansible/](https://jpmens.net/2019/06/21/i-care-about-ansible/) describes my
issues with Ansible, it's still the best for what I use it for but it's
started to become very painful at times and the constant "You used foo, foo
was deprecated use bar" where bar is some minor variant of foo.

That and yaml but that's a battle I'm losing (I really don't like yaml) mean
I'm keeping an eye on alternatives in the hope something else will arise at
some point.

~~~
zandor
Speaking of deprecating, this is a fun one:
[https://github.com/ansible/ansible/issues/56930](https://github.com/ansible/ansible/issues/56930)

